# The Winger Mate© by Double Shot Retriever Products



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Who are they and what else do they make? 
Does anyone have one and if so what do you think?

http://doubleshotretrieverproducts.com/about.html

Not a whole lot of information on their site.

john


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Dogs Afield has them......


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

I think they sound awesome.....It would be great to have a winger with a little louder noise than the primer or .22 blank....

Juli


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

It’s a new company, and this is their first product. They are headquartered near Minneapolis and the Winger Mate is manufactured locally. (For those of you in the area, the video was shot at Kelly Farms.) 

The owner is a friend/training partner of mine, so I’ve used prototype versions of the product. I think it’s a great training aid for those of us who train alone. I’ve used it with my Zinger Winger and Dogtra Remote Releases, but it works with Tri-Tronics releases too. The unit bolts to the winger fame with a couple of thumb screws and fires a popper shell. The benefit is that you control when the Winger Mate popper is fired and when the winger bird is launched. For field trial setups, we’d fire the Winger Mate first to draw the dog’s attention…for hunt test setups, we’d use it as the second shot after the bird was launched.

It’s been amazing to see what that second shot does to the dogs. They come to the line thinking it’s just another training day, and all of a sudden they hear that bang from the popper, followed by the pop from the winger launch and suddenly they’re thinking FLYER!!!!! We’ve had MH and QAA dogs who are normally rock steady in training break on a dead bird throw.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

So with Dogtra remotes you need 2 at each station? I think it sounds great!


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

I've got the older Dogtra remotes, so I had to strap two to the winger: One for the winger and one for the Winger Mate. The new Dogtra remotes have two ports, so you only need one receiver to control both the winger and the Winger Mate. 

(If my DH reads this, and hasn't bought my Xmas present yet...hint, hint) ;-)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Before we formed our partnership with Doubleshot, we put the Winger Mate through the ringer! Let me tell you, it is a quality product and practically indestructible!

http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R211-001

SM


----------

